# Earthships/greenhouses for constant food production



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

Earthships grow food year round while heating your house for free :dunno:
Sounds like heaven to me :beercheer:


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Earthships*

I like earthships, never lived in one (yet). I really like the simplicity of them. We have a lean-to greenhouse, and it helps keep that part of the house warmer in winter.


----------



## TreeMUPKennel (Jan 29, 2010)

WOW now that is something different, I like the whole concept of the earthships.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

I have my "dream " earthship home all planned out with a basement pantry and canning kitchen. Now to find the money to make it happen.


----------

